# HANS ZIMMER wins Best Score for Dune!



## CyberPunk (Mar 27, 2022)

Congratulations !


----------



## CyberPunk (Mar 27, 2022)

Oscars live: Coming-of-age film ‘CODA’ wins best picture


“CODA” has won best picture at the Oscars.




www.denverpost.com


----------



## NoamL (Mar 27, 2022)

Oscars don't always get it right but this time they did, this score was a trip. Listening to the "Sketchbook" while re-reading the book was a crazy experience.


----------



## D Halgren (Mar 27, 2022)

Congratulations Hans! It truly was an amazing score!


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Mar 27, 2022)

Congrats, Hans!


----------



## RSK (Mar 27, 2022)

This score was very different in a wonderful way. Zimmer captured the essence of an alien, but human, civilization thousands of years in the future. I can't think of a score in the past few years more deserving of awards.


----------



## d.healey (Mar 27, 2022)

Oh excellent, I haven't heard this score yet, I'll check it out tomorrow!


----------



## jim2b (Mar 27, 2022)

Congratulations Hans!

Well deserved.


----------



## KEM (Mar 27, 2022)

Well deserved!!


----------



## R. Naroth (Mar 27, 2022)

So we’ll deserved! The amount of research and exploration he did to finally nail the score is huge. We also got Paul’s dream and two sketchbooks!


----------



## jneebz (Mar 27, 2022)

Congratulations Mr. Zimmer! Well deserved!


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Mar 27, 2022)

Grats, HZ! I haven't seen the movie yet or listened to the soundtrack, but I will now


----------



## Jeremy Gillam (Mar 27, 2022)

Truly baller to skip the show and hoist the trophy in a bathrobe while on a rock n roll tour after the category was snubbed by the Academy. Congratulations HZ, can’t wait to hear the next score.


----------



## Sheridan (Mar 27, 2022)

Congratulations Hans, well deserved!

Looking forward to see you here in Stockholm on April 30. Maybe you will treat us to some Dune then.


----------



## Daniel James (Mar 28, 2022)

Nice one mate!


----------



## Wes Antczak (Mar 28, 2022)

Congratulations, Hans! 

I think it's awesome how you manage to always keep innovating and never fall into just riding along the rails of past successes.


----------



## JyTy (Mar 28, 2022)

More than deserved!! Congratulations mr. Zimmer!

As most of the members here, can't wait to see you live in a couple of days!


----------



## davidson (Mar 28, 2022)

Deservedly so, congrats @Rctec. The way the score blended into the visuals is like nothing I've experienced before. A truly cinematic experience.


----------



## iMovieShout (Mar 28, 2022)




----------



## Rasoul Morteza (Mar 28, 2022)

The way in which the sounds are sculpted in Paul's dream is on another level.
But what's more exciting is to hear what's awaiting us next...
Congratulations to him and his team!


----------



## Dani Donadi (Mar 28, 2022)

Congratulation, a very unique sounding score.


----------



## ptram (Mar 28, 2022)

… and you could also save on the evening dress! Congratulations!

Paolo


----------



## Macrawn (Mar 28, 2022)

I thought it was a great score. There were certain parts in the movie where the music says more than the film and is more the focus than the video which is a no no for scared safe composers because if you fail you fail big and will never get hired again. But it makes something special when it works. And it did work on this. 

Glad he came back from that awful Wonderwoman 2 score.


----------



## zimm83 (Mar 28, 2022)

Hyper congratulations. A musical journey like No other. Fabulous.
Zimmer rules !


----------



## Dirtgrain (Mar 28, 2022)

Rock on--I loved the soundtrack and the film, and I'm looking forward to the next one.


----------



## Drundfunk (Mar 28, 2022)

Congratulations, Hans! Dune was a fantastic experience and your score definitely was a huge part of it. And I even learned something about bagpipes on the way. 
Also, even if it's not part of the official score I'd love to know how you created those chain sounds in "House Atreides" from the Dune Sketchbook.


----------



## StefanoM (Mar 28, 2022)

Big Fan Of Dune Sound Track, from the first listening....( Why did I do Dunescapes For Elements??' hehe)

Big Fan of Hans!

SUPER CONGRATULATIONS Maestro!


----------



## kilgurt (Mar 28, 2022)

Congratulations Hans! Fabulous! Keep on rockin'!


----------



## JohnG (Mar 28, 2022)

About time!


----------



## IFM (Mar 28, 2022)

Huge congrats!


----------



## MontdeFeuilles (Mar 28, 2022)

Hans, you certainly have Dune an amazing score! Congrats, well deserved!


----------



## NoamL (Mar 28, 2022)

RSK said:


> This score was very different in a wonderful way. Zimmer captured the essence of an alien, but human, civilization thousands of years in the future. I can't think of a score in the past few years more deserving of awards.


Yeah. The vocals at the center of this score (just like the "Roma busk band" aspect of his Sherlock Holmes score) is such a great example of how HZ digs into the story and makes the music connect to the high-concept of the movie.


----------



## Pier (Mar 28, 2022)




----------



## jcrosby (Mar 28, 2022)

Congrats, and well deserved!! Not only is the score spectacular, it genuinely has a unique and instantly recognizable identity that I personally find captivating, and almost haunting at times. <3


----------



## mussnig (Mar 29, 2022)

Huge congrats! I was really rooting for this score to win - I have listened to it so many times since it came out and it still gets to me every time.

I hope he and his fellow musicians are also playing something from this score on their current live tour.


----------



## BigMal (Mar 29, 2022)

Did you hear about the scandal: Chris Rock walked on stage with Hans Zimmer's TEC breath controller, and Hans leapt up and slapped him across the face, and shouted, "Keep my TEC breath controller out of your fucking mouth" 

I think that's what happened anyway!


----------



## Mark Stothard (Mar 29, 2022)

BigMal said:


> Did you hear about the scandal: Chris Rock walked on stage with Hans Zimmer's TEC breath controller, and Hans leapt up and slapped him across the face, and shouted, "Keep my TEC breath controller out of your fucking mouth"
> 
> I think that's what happened anyway!


True story that


----------



## BigMal (Mar 29, 2022)

Apparently, Hans has since apologised, and explained that the Dark Knight makes him do crazy things, but it's opened up an important debate that was needed to be aired publicly about the exact choice of midi controller, and the horrendously difficult experience some people have had to endure with the tortuous velocity curves of expression pedals, that have pushed them to experiment with all kinds of elicit breath controllers!

So, looks like the storm is over... Until Chris Rock comes out with his foul and abhorrent views about Zebra vs Omnisphere, and then, all hell will break loose!

I think I have this straight, I'm pretty much up on all things about A-list celebs!


----------



## handz (Mar 29, 2022)

This was finally a well-deserved Oscar win. The music in the movie was absolutely gorgeous. Sad that on its own it is not working as well (Leaving Caladan is a nice exception though).


----------



## Hadrondrift (Mar 29, 2022)

handz said:


> on its own it is not working as well


Agree, this score does not work particularly well when heard on its own, at least for me as well. But I think this is exactly what points to the greatness of this original score. It doesn't make much sense as an independent musical work, but is rather a superb component of a recipe, a spice, so to say, that sometimes even goes the direction of sound design. And sound design without visual context may sometimes make little sense to the listener.


----------



## D Halgren (Mar 29, 2022)

I have no idea what you guys are talking about? This score sounds amazing at 70 miles per hour. It's my constant travel companion 😜


----------



## Dewdman42 (Mar 29, 2022)

definitely my favorite score since a number of years. Well earned Hans!


----------



## dzilizzi (Mar 29, 2022)

Congrats Hans! Amazing work.


----------



## aeliron (Mar 29, 2022)

D Halgren said:


> I have no idea what you guys are talking about? This score sounds amazing at 70 miles per hour. It's my constant travel companion 😜


Well, our players only go to 2x speed.


----------



## dylanmixer (Mar 29, 2022)

Well deserved. It was the obvious choice this year.


----------



## Rctec (Mar 29, 2022)




----------



## Rctec (Mar 29, 2022)

but…
Thank You All!


----------



## Maxime Luft (Mar 29, 2022)

Congratulations! Really amazing.


----------



## Mark Stothard (Mar 29, 2022)

Such a humble man is Hans, he never forgets his team. Deserves all the accolade.


----------



## emasters (Mar 29, 2022)

Well deserved!


----------



## BigMal (Mar 29, 2022)

See you in Copenhagen in April Hans! Congrats!


----------



## DennyB (Mar 29, 2022)

That’s pretty awesome. Congratulations!


----------



## Kevinside (Mar 29, 2022)

Dune is a score, which i like a lot...


----------



## kevinh (Mar 29, 2022)

Congrats Hans…amazing work. I now also have hope for Zebra 3 HZ Bathrobe edition


----------



## EvilDragon (Mar 30, 2022)

Mad props to Hans and the whole RCP team, they all made it happen!


By extension, I suppose I get maybe 1/10000th of that statue too, since one fateful day Hans private messaged me here on VI-C asking me to do a script for a "secret project"... And how could I refuse?! What a trip.


----------



## Daily Patcher (Mar 30, 2022)

EvilDragon said:


> Mad props to Hans and the whole RCP team, they all made it happen!
> 
> 
> By extension, I suppose I get maybe 1/10000th of that statue too, since one fateful day Hans private messaged me here on VI-C asking me to do a script for a "secret project"... And how could I refuse?! What a trip.


Surely the nda is lifted now? Would love to hear more 😄


----------



## EvilDragon (Mar 30, 2022)

Actually I have no idea if it is, I would have to check with Hans


----------



## Stanoli (Mar 30, 2022)

Rctec said:


>



yeah, wie Udo Jürgens im Aftershow-weissen-Bademantel.


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Mar 30, 2022)

EvilDragon said:


> Mad props to Hans and the whole RCP team, they all made it happen!
> 
> 
> By extension, I suppose I get maybe 1/10000th of that statue too, since one fateful day Hans private messaged me here on VI-C asking me to do a script for a "secret project"... And how could I refuse?! What a trip.


I still can't get used to the fact that Hans Zimmer is also just a human being who is active on this forum, just like the rest of us!  How cool is that!


----------



## Valérie_D (Apr 4, 2022)

Congratulations Hans, I love that score.


----------



## tmhuud (Apr 4, 2022)

Congrats! Well deserved!


----------

